# Glutamine vs no xplode



## DNA (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,
   Which one will be good for gaining strength / power & muscle.

   Glutamine or no xplode?


Thank You,


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2008)

Glutamine = waste of money.


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 24, 2008)

either

or both
although if im not mistaken N.O. explode has some glutamine in it

glutamine alone is a very inexpensive supplement, and still usefull


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 24, 2008)

apparently some people disagree though


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2008)

Do a quick search on Glutamine in forums.  There have been a ton of references.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2008)

Damn.  I will search up that cuz thats a first for me.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 24, 2008)

The majority of opinions I see is that it is worthless. Some swear by it more say it is a complete waste.


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 24, 2008)

the thing with glutamine is that the results dont stack on in days like they do with creatine
or as with an NO product, almost immediately

glutamine is an amino acid which is used to rebuild the muscles
and as we all know it takes weeks to see recordable differences in lean body mass

so whether glutamine is effective or not, and to what extent, it is hard to measure

say diet is in check, it may be impossible to quantify the effectiveness

whereas with creatine, you may see a couple pounds a week for a couple weeks


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2008)

> _1: Appl Physiol Nutr Metab. 2006 Oct;31(5):518-29._
> 
> *Addition of glutamine to essential amino acids and carbohydrate does not enhance anabolism in young human males following exercise.*
> 
> ...



FYI


----------



## nni (Sep 24, 2008)

both suck, but i'd go for no-xplode


----------



## zombul (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember when glutamine come out on the supp market and it was the new "thing" ,  I tried it and never did notice anything from it.


----------



## nni (Sep 25, 2008)

its good for digestion.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 26, 2008)

nni said:


> its good for digestion.


or if 60% of your body is covered in burns, and dosed in 50g at a time, haha.


----------



## bigbrownbear (Feb 27, 2009)

If you take a minimum of 40g of glutamine upto about 100g a day it will harden you right up. The science can say whatever!! When you have Charles Poliquin giving it out - there is a reason - and its coz it works on high doses. Safe doses - i.e 5-10g are too small!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2009)

nni said:


> both suck, but i'd go for no-xplode



Haha - I don't know why I laughed so hard reading this, but so damn true...


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 28, 2009)

i honestly kinda like NO explode

gives me somewhat of a strong preworkout placebo that makes me work out harder

tastes like coolade
and if you shop around online its pretty cheap

50servings $30


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2009)

I like NO-Xplode every once in a while too, but it's definitely something your body gets accustomed to fast.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I've shared enough of my opinon on this matter.  I agree that glutamine is a wast of time.  Nox go for it if you want a buzz before working out.  So many ways you can get that sort of thing...so it doesnt matter.  Take it if you like.  Take something else if you like.  short term?: youre gonna get a feel good.  Long term:  Dont shit me.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 28, 2009)

long term results= nothing significant if anything at all


----------



## egodog48 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> long term results= nothing significant if anything at all



I think that best sums up NO Xplode.  Great workouts but nothing that will keep per say.  Out of the two, I say it is your best bet for any kind of results.


----------

